# أرجو المساعدة - أريد معلومات عن هندسة الميكاترونيك



## محمود اللوز (2 أغسطس 2010)

أنا أريد معلومات عن هندسة الميكاترونيك
ماهي؟؟وما اختصاصاتها؟؟ وهل يوجد لها عمل بعد التخرج داخل سورية وخارجها وماهي فرص هذه العمل؟؟
وإذا ممكن أريد مواقع نت خاصة بهذه الهندسة
وشكراً


----------



## زرقة السماء (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ابحث في المواضيع المثبته ستجد جواب على سؤالك ان شاء الله 

بالنسبة لمستقبلها ليس لدي فكرة ... و اتوقع خلال هنالك تطورات و اختلافات في سوق العمل بين كل سنة و اخرى


----------



## mahzizo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*أحب أولاً أن أقوم بشكر كل من ساهم في إنشاء هذا القسم, وخصوصاً أخي المهندس, والذي أسأل الله أن يبارك له في صحته, وأن يجعل كل أعماله في ميزان حسناته, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

أقدم اليوم تعريفاً لهذا القسم
*
*فماهي ميكاترونكس؟

إختلف التعريف الهندسي للميكاترونكس منذ أن بدأت وحتى يومنا هذا وذلك بسبب التقدم المستمر لها بشكل يومي, فسأسرد لكم تلك التعريف

ميكاترونكس هو العلم الهندسي الذي يربط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربية وهندسة الحاسب وأنظمة التحكم.

كما عرفها تاكاشي ياماجوشي كان يعمل في مجموعة تاهيشي المحدودة قائلاً " ميكاترونكس هي علم الإسلوب في تصميم المنتجات التي تتصرف بسرعة وتؤدي أداءً دقيقاً , هذه الخصائص تمكن تحقيقها ليس عن طريق الإدراك الميكانيكي وحده وإنما يستلزم إستخدام التحكم والحساسات والإلكترونيات"








ميكاترونكس هي الإستخدام للمتحكمات الصغيرة Microcontrollers والــمعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessors و الإلكترونيات الرقمية في التصميم وأنظمة التحكم والآلات الذكية Smart Machines.

مشتملة على الإستخدام لمجموعة متقدمة جداً من البرامج الهندسية.
*
*لماذا ميكاترونكس مهمة؟

تماماً كما قال جون إلتر نائب رئيس البرنامج التخطيطي لشركة زيروكس Xerox , "نحن نحتاج مصممين قادرين على فهم نظرية التحكم بالشكل الكافي حتى ينفذ تصميم أفضل" , فميكاترونكس هي نتيجة التقدم السريع الآن, ويمكن ملاحظة ميكاترونكس في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتحكمات في الغسالات, في الأقراص الصلبة , في أجهزة الكمبيوترات المحمولة, في صناعة الأقراص المضغوطة CD-Rom في أجهزة التحكم المركبة على الصمامات, في أنظمة الــ PLC في لوحات التحكم عموماً, ولاننسى أهم أهداف الميكاترونكس وهي الروبوتات Robotics.


تاريخ الميكاترونكس

يعود مصطلح الميكاترونكس إلى 1960 في اليابان حيث بدأ إستخدامه في إحدى شركات التحكم هناك, ثم بدأ هذا المصطلح في الإنتشار بقارة أوروبا, وكان هذا اللفظ يطلق على جهاز كمبيوتر للتحكم بمحرك كهربي.

في السبعينيات بدأ هذا المصطلح ينتشر بسبب إنتشار تكنولوجيا المؤازرة أو التحكم Servo Technology.

في الثمانينات ومع وجود تكنولوجيا المعلومات Information Technology وبدء ظهور المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessors والمتحكمات الصغيرة Microcontroller وإستخدامها في الأعمال الميكانيكية, أصبح عندها المصطلح يأخذ شكلاً موسعاً.

في التسعينات ومع ظهور الإتصالات , إنضمت الإتصالات أيضاً الى ميكاترونكس, لزيادة الأداء وزيادة التقدم

حيث أنها زادت من الفاعلية اللاسلكية للتحكم بالروبوت.
*
*ولازلنا نشهد حتى يومنا هذا ما تقدمه ميكاترونكس لنا يومياً, ويمكنك أن تشهدوا ذلك بوضوح أكثر في سيارات المرسيدس و BMW , كما أن ميكاترونكس بدأت خدمة مجال الطيران أيضاً وهي واضحة في طيارة إير باص Air Bus A380 الجديدة, إن ميكاترونكس هي المستقبل بعينه, وهي كما قال دافور هاروفات متخصص فني في معمل فورد للبحوث " إن ميكاترونكس هي خليط من التكنولوجيا و الأساليب, فبهما نساعد في الحصول على منتج أفضل".*​
*مجالات الميكاترونكس*​


[*]*Control and Automation *
[*]*Robotics *
[*]*CAD/CAM *
[*]*Material and Manufacturing Processes *
[*]*Monitoring and Inspection Systems*
*مواقع هامة

Institute of Robotics and Mechatronics

http://www.robotic.dlr.de/



VirginiaTech Mechatronics

http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu/



Clemson University:

http://ece.clemson.edu/crb/main.htm



Vanderbilt University:

http://fourier.vuse.vanderbilt.edu/cim/



Chalmers University:

http://www.mvs.chalmers.se/



University of Wisconsin

http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labresources/tutorials.htm



Colorado State University

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html



Northwestern University

http://www.mech.nwu.edu/dept/facilities/mechatronics/frameset.htm

​*


----------

